# overclocking amd processor



## ramana321388 (Jun 20, 2006)

my configuration is:
                  AMD ATHLON64 3200+
                  ASUS A8N VM CSM MAINBOARD 
                  1GB OF RAM 
                  COOLER MASTER HYPER6+
     I BOUGHT THIS COOLER BECAUSE I WANT TO OVERCLOCK THE BOARD
  PLEASE HELP ME IN OVERCLOCKING THE BOARD 
TO WHAT EXTENT I CAN OVERCLOCK THE PROCESSOR..........


----------



## ramana321388 (Jun 20, 2006)

Please.............


----------



## mohit (Jun 20, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9492&highlight=Overclocking

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20533&highlight=Overclocking


----------

